# Z očí sejde, v srdce vejde?



## nueby

Zatím jsem neobjevil nikoho, kdo by v češtině znal přísloví související s myšlenkou v názvu, které v jiných jazycích je například "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" či "Ausencia hace crecer el cariño". Jeho cynický opak je v češtině známý snad až příliš: Sejde z očí, sejde z mysli. 

Originál, ze kterého se to v češtině možná chybějící přísloví dostalo do jiných jazyků, se zřejmě nachází v elegii 33 Sexta Propertia, který k jejímu konci říká:
*Semper in absentes felicior aestus amantes*:  Elevât assiduos copia longa viros.

Už jsem se na překlad ptal v latinském fóru, zatím bez odezvy. Tuším ale, že tu i mezi českými uživateli jsou latináři. Navíc je možné, že někteří z vás doma nebo jinak v dosahu mají sbírku překladů s elegiemi. Konkrétně by se třeba měly nacházet ve sbírce překladů Pěvci lásky, která vyšla v roce 1973 v nakladatelství Svoboda, redaktor Václav Kubín, překlad Otakar Smrčka. A je taky možné, že cynická není česká kultura jako taková, ale jsem takový já a můj užší kruh českých známých, a jen proto si vcelku rozšířeného přísloví nejsme vědomi.

Tedy co mě konkrétně zajímá: Opravdu v češtině nic podobného nezobecnělo? Co v tučné části citátu říká Propertius? A jak to do češtiny přeložili/přebásnili profesionálové?

Za případné odpovědi děkuji předem!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Také jsem to nikdy neslyšel.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vynořilo se mi "střídmost dělá srdce nežnější", ale zní to jako kalk, který existuje jen ve slovníku. Nikdy jsem to neslyšel.


----------



## nueby

Děkuji. No alespoň jsem si tedy neseděl na uších. To moje pseudopřísloví shora mi opravdu zní autentičtěji než ten kalk zmíněný EM, který bych raději učesal na "vzdálenost činí srdce něžnějším" nebo "srdce vždy přeje nepřítomnému milenci".

Snad časem někdo narazí na ty Pěvce lásky, ať vidíme, jak se s tím vypořádal profesionál.


----------

